# Audioausgabe gleichzeitig über Nintendo Switch und PC



## ZiggiNuber (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Über mich:
Da dies mein erster Beitrag hier im PCGH-Forum ist möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Ich heisse Nicolas, bin 23 Jahre jung und komme aus der schönen Schweiz.

Zu meinem Problem:
Ich möchte gerne das Audio von meinem Computer und das Audio von der Nintendo Switch über mein Headset ausgeben. Im Internet finden sich viele User, die mit diesem Problem zu kämpfen haben. Leider konnte ich nirgends eine Lösung finden, die für meine Situation mit meinen Komponenten passt.
Diese möchte ich euch kurz auflisten:
Das Audio von meinem PC wird über USB (am Mainborad) an mein Sennheiser PC 363D Headset übertragen. Dieses besitzt eine eigene USB Soundkarte, auf der einen Seite der Soundkarte befindet sich das USB Kabel, die andere Seite besitzt die beiden 3,5mm Buchsen für Ton und Mikrofon (Siehe hier: Sennheiser USB Soundkarte für PC363 D - Google-Suche) 
Die Nintendo Switch ist per HDMI an einem Dell S2716DG Monitor angeschlossen, dieser hat keine integrierten Lautsprecher verbaut.
Ich möchte jetzt gerne das Audio ( TeamSpeak) vom PC über das Headset erhalten und den Spielesound der Switch zugleich. Bislang habe ich die bekannte "InEar-in-over-Ear-Muschel" Strategie gefahren, diese Lösung ist für mich aber nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich das hinkriegen könnte? Sind dafür zusätzliche Komponenten notwendig?

Besten Dank und liebe Grüsse
ZiggiNuber


----------



## ZiggiNuber (29. Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe die Lösung wohl gefunden. Ich kann den Headphone Jack der Switch auch im gedockten Zustand nutzen. Ich gehe dann mit einem 3.5mm Male-To-Male Audiokabel auf den Line-In Eingang meines PC's. Auf diesem kann ich im Windows die Weiterleitung an mein Sennheiser Headset aktivieren. Nun habe ich Ton von beiden Geräten über mein USB Headset, einzig ein Brummgeräusch gilt es noch zu eliminieren. Das sollte mit diesem Teil hier möglich sein:
AUKEY Entstorfilter Auto Radio Entstorer: Amazon.de: Elektronik


----------



## Bunny_Joe (29. Juni 2018)

Kannst du dann berichten, ob der Entstörer was gebracht hat?
Habe das gleiche Setup mit meiner PS4 und auch ein leises Hintergrundsummen.


----------



## ZiggiNuber (30. Juni 2018)

Hallo Bunny_Joe 
Ja kann ich machen. Leider wird das oben verlinkte Kabel in der Schweiz von keinem Händler geführt/angeboten. Ich habe mich deswegen für das Monacor FG-35 entschieden (Dieses: Monacor FG-35 - Massetrennfilter (0.80m, entry, Black) - digitec), das sollte in seiner Funktionsweise aber analog zu oben verlinktem Kabel sein.
Das Kabel sollte im Verlauf der nächsten, allerspätestens dann übernächste Woche hier eintreffen. Ich werde berichten ob sich dadurch das Problem mit dem Brummgeräusch beheben lässt.


----------



## Apokh (9. Juli 2018)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit ist ein kleines Mischpult mit 2 Line In. Ist dann etwas komfortabler.


----------



## chrisu1972 (25. Dezember 2018)

@ZiggiNubber
Hat das Teil funktioniert? 
Habe das selbe Problem.


----------



## ZiggiNuber (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo chrisu1972

Sorry für die verspätete Antwort, ich sehe dein Beitrag erst jetzt.

Ich habe aufgrund der Verfügbarkeit letztendlich dieses Kabel genommen: 
Monacor FG-35 - Massetrennfilter (0.80m, Entry, Schwarz) - digitec

Dieses erfüllt den Zweck absolut. Ich habe nun Ton von PC und Switch gleichermassen auf einem Headset und kann die Lautstärke beider Quellen separat steuern (Switch über die Buttons an der Konsole, PC über die Tastaturshortkeys).
Ich kann so ein Ding nur empfehlen. Ein Rauschen habe ich persönlich auch in hohen Lautstärken nicht mehr 

Grüsse Nicolas


----------



## chrisu1972 (5. Januar 2019)

Besten Dank
Werd mich mal bei Amazon umschauen


----------

